

YC-Backed Thalmic Labs Introduces MYO, A $149 Armband For Gesture Control - ohadfrankfurt
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/25/thalmic-labs-myo/

======
Roritharr
I would've just preordered if they hadn't chosen to handle the creditcard info
themselves... just entering my credit card info in an HTML Form that is sent
to them directly? Put Paypal inbetween and i'm happy.

~~~
agrant
Hey Roritharr! I'm one of the co-founders of Thalmic, and I want to thank you
for your feedback. We actually don't handle the credit card info ourselves -
all payment processing is done through Stripe (<https://stripe.com/ca>). My
apologies that this fact wasn't made clear on our site, and we're working to
fix that right now!

~~~
agrant
And just to be completely clear: the credit card info never even passes
through our servers - it goes straight to Stripe!

~~~
Roritharr
Thanks for the verification. Another thing that irked me (felt shady) is that
you don't have the info that it won't ship until the end of 2013 on your pre-
order page.

Anyway, this thing will be an awesome addition to my Oculus Rift and
(hopefully) Google Glass.

Thanks for making it!

PS: You should offer a cheaper "two arm" bundle designed for gaming.

